# Choosing the right course for me - final decision



## Lukash (May 18, 2018)

Hi guys, I need to make a final decision on which course to choose and I'd love to hear some opinions.

I want to study Masters of IS to become an ICT Business Analyst.

The course has to last for two years so that I'm eligible for postgraduate visa 485 after graduation.

Also, I want to study in a regional area to claim an additional 5 points with the DIBP.

Yes, the course price matters too.

I went through the websites of every Aussie Uni course listed as accredited by the ACS.
All courses in Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth, Newcastle, Wollongong and Gold Coast are out of the question for me. They won't give me bonus points.
Uni of Tasmania, Uni of Canberra and UniSA are all over 60k for a two year Masters course. That's too much. There are courses that are ten grand cheaper and still in an area thats considered regional.
Unfortunately Charles Darwin Uni requires a bachelor in IT or CS, so I cant pick that one. I don't have that kind of background.
Charles Sturt Uni has a course in Port Macquarie but it's 1.5 year. The 2 year course is only abailable in Sydney or Melbourne, so that's not for me either.
CQ Uni in Rockhampton is OK, but it's 55-56k.
There's a course in Ballarat (FedUni) and in Toowoomba (USQ).

https://study.federation.edu.au/#/course/DCG9.EB

https://www.usq.edu.au/study/degrees/master-of-information-systems/international#program-structure

Both are around 51k, the cheapest I've found. Unlike Rockhampton, they're a driving distance from a big city which would be an advantage as the spouse of a Master student can work full time and I'll need my wife's help to pay for tuition. Both courses are ACS accredited on a professional level and cost pretty much the same. I need to make a final decision soon. Which one do you guys think is better for a future ict business analyst? Which one you think might be easier for a guy with no IT/CS backgrouns to finish and more in line with ACS requirements of getting a positive skills assessment as a BA?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Lukash said:


> Hi guys, I need to make a final decision on which course to choose and I'd love to hear some opinions.
> 
> I want to study Masters of IS to become an ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


It be worthwhile rethinking your plan, both Ballarat and Toowoomba are roughly the same distance from their respective capital, and about the same travelling time. Your spouse would be looking at a round trip of 250kms a day , with travelling time of more 3 hours. That's a lot of driving!
Public transport would take longer and even on a monthly ticket cost $125 per week.
I know some people do the journey,but it is very tiring.
Is your spouse capable of such a trip every day?
What qualifications does your wife have? Could she find work locally ?
After saying that it is a lot of money to spend chasing a temporary visa that gives you only a further 2 to 4 years.


----------



## Lukash (May 18, 2018)

In case of Ballarat, it's 1 hour and 20 minutes by train to the Southern Cross station in Melbourne CBD. It's $12.something one way adult fare. With Toowoomba, there are buses that also take about an hour and a half but they are a bit pricier. Trains dont go there on a regular basis, unfortunately.

Why do you mention only a post graduate visa? I am doing this to eventually get my independent visa 189 as an ict business analyst. My age group + superior english + bachelors degree + australian study + study in a regional area + professional year is already 80 points. I will do my best to do NAATI course, a year of experience on a post grad visa and spouse skills assessment for additional points as well. I think my plan is quite solid as long as business analyst occupation doesnt disappear from the skilled occupation list.

My spouse has a master of finance and accounting degree and 1 year of corporate experience but not in Australia. Having been here on a working holiday visa we were unable to find a serious job of this kind with the visa limitation of 6 months with one employer. However, once I'm getting a student visa my wife will have no work limitations whatsoever.

I guess my final decision will depend on the course itself. Which one do you think is better? Anyone here studied at USQ or FedUni? Which course do you think is more suitable for a future BA? They are both ACS accredited. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Lukash said:


> In case of Ballarat, it's 1 hour and 20 minutes by train to the Southern Cross station in Melbourne CBD. It's $12.something one way adult fare. With Toowoomba, there are buses that also take about an hour and a half but they are a bit pricier. Trains dont go there on a regular basis, unfortunately.
> 
> Why do you mention only a post graduate visa? I am doing this to eventually get my independent visa 189 as an ict business analyst. My age group + superior english + bachelors degree + australian study + study in a regional area + professional year is already 80 points. I will do my best to do NAATI course, a year of experience on a post grad visa and spouse skills assessment for additional points as well. I think my plan is quite solid as long as business analyst occupation doesnt disappear from the skilled occupation list.
> 
> ...


It is wise to be aware that following a course of study in the hope of your occupation still being on the skilled visa list, is a gamble, but obviously it is something you have taken into consideration.
I would go for Ballarat, the train is a big advantage, both have equally terrible weather! Though depending upon where you are from it might not be too bad. 
It appears you have looked at the big picture and know exactly where you are headed. Congratulations in getting a " Superior English " pass, there are many locals who would not be able to get that rating!
Good luck with your endeavours.


----------



## Lukash (May 18, 2018)

Thank you. Though I will have to re-do my PTE anyway as it is going to expire by the time I graduate and finish my professional year.

I think I'l go with Ballarat. It just seems like a better option (financially). It is easier and cheaper to get to Melbourne from Ballarat than it is to get to Brisbane from Toowoomba.


----------

